# Kurzes Hallo



## Watcher (20 Juni 2006)

Bin hier jetzt schon ein ganze Weile angemeldet. Finde dieses Board klasse, auch wenn einige Bereiche nun gesperrt sind. Ist okay so.

Werde auch in Zukunft nur sporadisch was posten. Mein Name bleibt Programm. 

Grüße
Watcher


----------



## Muli (20 Juni 2006)

RickEee schrieb:


> Hi Watcher! Wäre schön, wenn Du Dich am Boardgeschehen etwas intensiver beteiligen würdest. Ich wäre Dir nicht böse deswegen.



Da schliesse ich mich RickEee an! Aber danke erstmal dafür, dass du den ersten Schritt in Richtung "Postings" gemacht hast!
Also herzlich Willkommen und darauf, dass man sich hier vielleicht noch bissl liest!

Greetz Muli!


----------



## AMUN (21 Juni 2006)

Watcher schrieb:


> auch wenn einige Bereiche nun gesperrt sind



Das kannst du ja ändern indem du ab und zu mal etwas posten tust  

Also viel spaß 

Gruß
Meister


----------



## spoiler (22 Juni 2006)

MEISTER schrieb:


> Das kannst du ja ändern indem du ab und zu mal etwas posten tust
> 
> Also viel spaß
> 
> ...


 SO ist aus. Trotzdem auch von mir ein Moin Moin an dich. Wobei ich im mom auch nicht glänzen kann  sry dafür !!!


----------



## icks-Tina (24 Juni 2006)

machst deinem Namen hoffentlich nicht alle "Ehre" und haust voll rein...Herzlichj Willkommen und viel Spaß


----------



## Watcher (25 Juni 2006)

Naja, "voll reinhauen" werde ich sicher nicht. 

Hier und da mal ein Posting vielleicht, sonst werde ich mich aber wie gesagt zurückhalten. 

Danke an alle.

- Watcher


----------

